# Got my nephew trappin



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

For my nephews 8th birthday i got him some **** traps. At first he was like what the heck is this but now i got him hooked. He cuaght two in the first three days and heres his first. Everybody keeps sayin hes gunna have to share some of the money with me but I am havin more fun just teachin him these things and givin him somthing else to do that money is the least of my worries.


----------

